# a place in the swiss/french border?



## Seks (Aug 7, 2008)

I am thinking of heading to the UK during the winter season for probably about 10 days. One of my goals is to go boarding, specifically at a resort that straddles around the swiss and french border. Possibly 2 or 3 nites. What do you recommend?

And would boarding a plane from the UK be a good idea..or should we just drive from the UK to the resort?

I have never been to the UK or France so I need some ideas. Doesn't have to be $$$$$$$$$$$ either. The closer to the UK, the better obviously.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

What level of snowboarding are you and what do you prefer? Park, freeride, a lot of pistes?

The closest place is probably the 'Vosges' in France, very low mountains (the highest is I believe 1400m. You may know the 'Grand Ballon', Tour the France passes there almost every year.) Pistes are small, lifts are ok. Good area to learn. Crap if you're level is hihgher. You'll feel yourself limited.

IF you ride further south to the alps, you can go to alot of places. Chamonix is the best place for freeriding. Be sure to take a guide(!) and you'll not regret it.
For park: I heard alot off good things from Mayerhofen, Austria. Avoriaz is also pretty good for park minded riders who like a mountain too (check youtube vids from Avoriaz 'stash'). Avoriaz is part of the 'Portes du soleil'. Wich are basicly different resorts grouped togethers with lifts from one resort to another.

If you want a very big terrain check out 3 vallees in France. The total pistes lenght ia around 500-600km orso I believe. Very fast skilifts, skisure area, all types off pistes from beginner to high intermediate.

I`m pretty sure you'll find something comforming your needs.

PS: if you are in the higher part of the UK, possible some scandinavian snowboarding is possible too. But I`ve never been there


----------



## Seks (Aug 7, 2008)

tonysimoni said:


> What level of snowboarding are you and what do you prefer? Park, freeride, a lot of pistes?
> 
> The closest place is probably the 'Vosges' in France, very low mountains (the highest is I believe 1400m. You may know the 'Grand Ballon', Tour the France passes there almost every year.) Pistes are small, lifts are ok. Good area to learn. Crap if you're level is hihgher. You'll feel yourself limited.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I've been boarding for about 7 years. I can't say I'm an expert since I wipe out going down a double-black.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

as far as getting from the UK....flying is faster and cheaper! a drive down to the french - swiss border takes about 14 hours, if you drive none stop. longer if you go for the more affordable ferry boat crossing.... the train under the english channel costs more than many of the budget airlines that fly straight to geneva / lyon / grenoble.... many tour operators will arrange you cheap accommod in a range of standards etc and these will always include a bus transfer from the airport to the resort. they can of course sort your lift passes out too. last minute deals aren;t cheaper than booking well in advance however.

chamonix has something for everyone, so no matter how good you are or how much you like to wipe out, there is something to keep you entertained. it doesn't reallt straddle any border, even tho its about 90 minutes from the swiss airport.


----------

